# Swingyde



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I just have to say, you guys should really get this cheap trinket. At first I honestly hated using this thing, as it makes it so that you are at a 90 degree angle from your backswing and your finish. When I first tried using it, I couldn't hit the ball off the ground. I became baffled, thought it was another waste of money, and then went home. 

I decided to try it one more time, but practiced with it, without hitting a ball. I could immediately tell that it was putting my wrist in a position to hit the ball square at impact (I use to always hit the ball from the side, causing weak, inconsistant shots). I went out to the range, and hit some 40 balls with it. Roughly 36 of them were straight the first time, with a few occasionally hitting the hosel. 

I just went back today, and hit 37 out of 40 of them square, though I did hit a few left, as I was trying to see if I could manipulate the ball a little. 

I highly, highly, recommend this to anyone that has trouble with wrist control, or staying on plane. For dirt cheap I am now able to hit the ball flush. 

I do have yet to see if I can use it with the driver though.


----------

